# Newbie- Origin/AMH results?



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site but have been hovering over it for over 1 year now. I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now and I have severe endometriosis. I had a laparotomy 2 weeks ago to have a cyst removed and endo removed also and my surgeon said it is v severe. I have been put on decapeptyl monthly injections and HRT for 4 months before trying my first go at IVF. 

Obviously I'm extremely anxious and frightened about having to start a temporary menopause at age 31 and also the thought of going through my first IVF cycle. We have already had an initial consultation with Dr. Farrog in Origin where he detected the cyst which has since been removed. But, I phoned them yesterday to find out if I would be able to start IVF after my 4 month menopause drugs and she told me that I may not be able to start straight into IVF as my AMH blood results came back at 29.6 and I also have irregular periods- she mentioned something about a 3/4 month wait after I finish my drugs to work out my cycle. I'm so confused and upset and am now facing another hurdle on this IVF road. Is there anyone who can advise me as to what this means? Has anyone had a similar experience with Origin in Belfast?

Thanks very much

fifi


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi fifi and welcome to FF. Im afraid i wont be able to answer your questions but im sure one of the origin girls will be along soon to help you out .I just wanna send you loads of        ,you are not alone in this ,all of us gals have felt like you at one stage or another so you have come to the right place for a wee bit of support.hope to see you on the main N.I thread   
Emma  xx


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Emma,
Thanks so much for your words of encouragement it's nice to know I'm not the only one going through this!

Take care

fifi


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Fifi, I'm afaid I can't help with your question about Origin, hopefully one of the other girls will be able to help you out.

I too have severe endo and was on decapetyl for 6 months. This is probably not what you want to hear but after I stopped my injections it took a few months for my cycle to get back to anywhere near normal, in fact I ended up going back to my gynae who gave me a course of tablets to start my first period again.

Also, I had some pretty nasty side effects from the drugs, sickness, shaking, nightmares etc. It will take a while for the drugs to get out of your system so Origin would probably want you to wait before putting your body through more stress.

Who is your gynae? Just wondering cos Decapetyl is not a very common drug used for endo in NI.

On the positive side, it did really help with my endo symptoms for about a year or so.

Hope this helps

Bumble Bee


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Bumble bee,

Thanks for being honest- I'm under no illusion that these drugs will have side effects although I'm only on them 2 weeks so far- so fingers crossed! My gynae is Dr. McKinney- I'm not sure why she put me on these are there is so much reference to zoladex etc on these boards, but apparently they do the same thing. How long into your injections did you notice side effects? Any weight gain? Did you try HRT? I'm trying my best to cut out the crap but you have to have some pleasures in life!! 


God-it's so hard to know the best thing to do. Did you end up going through a cycle of IVF after your cycle returned Bumble bee?

Thanks for your advice -at least I'm not the only person going through this!! 

Fifi


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, thankfully I didn't put any weight on but the side effects started after about a month, I was on Livial HRT at the same time, without it I would have been a total nightmare to live with.
Unfortunatley my endo flared up again and I had another lap about a year ago but have been almost symptom free since then, but as you know there is no cure for this horrible condition 

We have been ttc in bewteen my endo treatment, without success, MF issues also .
We are hoping to be called for our RFC go within the next few months, the lists seem to be moving quite quickly at the min but have also been to Origin and are ready to go there if we get a BFN with out NHS cycle.

I know how frustrating all this waiting can be when all you want is to get pregnant, hopefully your endo treatment will get you sorted
and in the best health for a BFP!

Anything else I can help with just shout.

Bumble Bee


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey BB,
It's surprising how alike our stories are. We also have male factor issues and I'm also on the livial HRT- wouldn't dare brave it without it. We are also on the NHS list but plan to go through origin first as I'm a bit squeamish with needles etc. mind you they'll prob do the same thing in the rfc anyway!
It's such a long road, and I find myself going through spells of optimism and then it just hits me like  a ton of bricks. It's hard to be positive all the time. 

Have you had any IVF cycles yet?  Hve you tries any complimetary therapies or cahnged your diet? I try my best to cut out wheat and dairy but have a real sweet tooth! 
Anyway, it's good to know you're about if I need any advice.
Take care BB

fifi


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

PM for you Fifi


----------

